# The Sparrow



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

When I saw The Sparrow first time, I thought that is not worth of buying. Couple weeks went and there was not any other interesting slingshots anywhere.

Well... price was cheap so why not.
The Sparrow landed and I attached bands. After first time pulling my bands that felt surprisingly good and after first shots I can say, that this really is good inexpensive slingshot.

My videos with The Sparrow


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Really? You’ve got some nice frames I know. Wrapping tape around it helped with the looks though.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Absolutely love the slow motion BTW.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent review and amazing shooting


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Great shooting and videos. Do you attach your bands with the channel down or up ? It looks like the channel is down I've always done the opposite.Just wondering.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Beauty is as beauty does. It's ugly but you sure can shoot it.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Really? You've got some nice frames I know. Wrapping tape around it helped with the looks though.


Really ???

This is a good slingshot. I never thought, I could like about it.



Ibojoe said:


> Absolutely love the slow motion BTW.


Thanks Ibojoe :thumbsup:

Most watchers watch just 1/3.

I could add a naked woman to the end of my video and no one would ever know it


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Excellent review and amazing shooting


Thank You very much Tag :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Royleonard said:


> Great shooting and videos. Do you attach your bands with the channel down or up ? It looks like the channel is down I've always done the opposite.Just wondering.


Channel ?









Do You mean channels just before pouch ?

Then my answer is down.

Thanks Royleonard :headbang:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

SJAaz said:


> Beauty is as beauty does. It's ugly but you sure can shoot it.


Man, who shoots is not beauty either 

Thanks SJAaz :thumbsup: B)


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Let's add one video


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Good shootn buddy!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Good shootn buddy!


Thanks Ibojoe :thumbsup:


----------

